# Using Print mojo and spreadshirt on my website



## Deja (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello Everyone. I am new to this forum and i am trying to start a t-shirt business. I want to use Print mojo and spreadshirt, but want my own website. Does anyone know of any programs that i could set up on my website that would allow a customers to use their credit card, and it be automatically sends the charged to print mojo and spreadshirt if they wanted 1 shirt from each store. The reason i ask this is because i want to us print mojo for my art work, and spreadshirt for sayings that i have. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think a script like that exists. There are some folks that use both sites, however, they usually do it by creating separate shopping areas on their site (a section for spreadshirt or cafepress stuff and a section for printmojo stuff).

PrintMojo has a free php script that you can use to host your store on your own site. I think spreadshirt has something similar as well.


----------



## Deja (Jan 2, 2006)

Tank you for the prompt response. Is it possible for me to use paypal, get the customers address and credit card imforation, and order the shirts from the two different websites myself and have the order sent to my customers?


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,

You could just have all your designs on your website then when someone wants to buy one they click on a "go to shop button" linked to either print mojo or spread shirt as appropriate. If you put this in a new window users could still go back to your original site when they wanted.


----------



## Deja (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. If the customer wanted to go another shirt on my site that was not from the same fulfillment service, would the carge from paypal automatically go straight to each fulfillment service?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Deja said:


> Thanks for the reply. If the customer wanted to go another shirt on my site that was not from the same fulfillment service, would the carge from paypal automatically go straight to each fulfillment service?


If a customer wanted to order from 2 different fulfillment services on your site, they would checkout on the 2 different fulfillment services website and be charged separately (Separate charges) for each purchase.

I've done this before (linked to 2 different fulfillment services from the same website) and for the most part it works out fine (although I had the majority of my inventory in one place and only a few items in the other place). A few customers were confused when they couldn't do just one checkout, but I think overall it's OK.

Ideally, you probably want to keep all of your products in one place (especially just starting out).



> Tank you for the prompt response. Is it possible for me to use paypal, get the customers address and credit card imforation, and order the shirts from the two different websites myself and have the order sent to my customers?


Yes, you could also do it this way. I've seen this done before as well (where the different fulfillment services basically work as a dropshipper for the products).

You would just create a webstore powered by Paypal with all the products and then as the orders come in, you can place the order with the fulfillment service and have it shipped directly to the customer.

Keep in mind that spreadshirt is print on demand and printmojo is not.


----------



## mikemorgen (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi . I have a screen printing shop and I want to start a website . I like the uberprints.com design studio . Does anyone know how i could get that kind of a program or know anyone who could build one for me. Thanks


----------

